# cutting templates with gcc expert lx



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

is anyone successful in cutting templates with the gcc expert lx? if so what is your settings and how can i cut 2 passes?
Sure wish there was video tuts for this cutter
sue


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Cutting with 2 passes is done in your design software and not specifically with the cutter. In WPC, there is a box in the Cut/Plot window with # of Passes that you can change to 2 or whatever number you want.

In Bling !t, there is a box that you check that says Multiple Passes and then a box shows up where you can type in the number of passes.

In CorelDraw, I can't find an option to cut multiple passes so I would have to duplicate the design so 2 designs sit on top of each other and are cut twice. The downside to that method, however, is that the entry and exit point of the blade is the same so it could still leave a little tag whereas with the multi-pass feature in other softwares, the blade makes a full 720 degree rotation to ensure that the entire circle is cut all the way around.

I hope this helps!


----------

